# Great to meet you



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well SGT_Slough. I must say it was a pleasure to meet you and your son.It is great to see a young man use the knowledge he has been taught,as well as he has. Thanks for your support. Did you get into anything down south.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thank you very much Catman, it was great meeting everyone. Thanks for the kind words for me and my son. 

Greg is an excellent fisherman and fine sportsman. He has so many awards we have run out of wall. He does surprise people with his casting, for such a skinny kid he hits it hard. 

We stayed in VB, got a nice room and watched *the sunrise* and the amazing number of boats streaming out of Rudee. We also saw a whale cruising north barely 60 yards from the beach. It was a great weekend of sightings, Greg saw his first wild Bald Eagle and on the way home a submarine was steaming out to sea.

We won't be strangers, I really liked the Sandbridge / LIP area. Didn't fish down there Sunday but it looked like a very productive area. I also want to catch a Cobia from the surf too, I've caught a few summertime babies down OBX but never a keeper.

Here's some pics of my favorite fishing patner.










SANDY POINT STATE PARK MARYLAND









GREG'S LARGEST


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thank you*

All i have to say is that is what this thing we call fishing is all about and having you and him sitting tying knots casting and sharing time with us was awesome Thanks


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Sarge,

Good meeting you as well. You've taught your son well, great pics! Look forward to fishing with you in the future.

FB


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*striper heaven*

you guys just dont know how lucky you are to be
in jersey fishing for stripers.i was taught in the early 70s how to catch them on long beach island,etc. by my father.we moved to south carolina when i was young,and could only go up once in awhile.granted we have the santee cooper stripers-not the same as the surf!surfcasting here is ok if you dont mind catching mostly smaller fish.we do have some big river salt water stripers,but i guess im just saying,
appreciate where you are-and that you can fish the beautiful jersey coast whenever you want-
jealous-with the striper jones-in carolina


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I just realized I was remiss in expressing my appreciation for your coming down and standing tall (not hard for you) for spinning tackle at our meeting. You and your son were EXACTLY what our P.S.Y.C.O. meetings are about - fishermen showing other fishermen how and why it's done. It was a great pleasure to meet both of you and I hope to be able to wet a line with you two someday soon, either down here, or - if we MUST () up north. Or maybe we can get a multi-state P.S.Y.C.O. meeting going somewhere in between this next fall?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hi Rory!

We had a great time and I'll be back soon. Thanks to Catman32 for his HOSPITALity even with his difficulties and thanks to everybody for being so cordial to us Yankees. 

I really liked the looks of Sandbridge and LIP and the thought of tangling with a nice red drum is calling me there. 

See ya soon!


----------

